# Vermillion question



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm curious, with the rain we received yesterday, how long it'll be before the vermilion river is fishable again? I know it turns into a muddy mess after a good rain just like all our farmland rivers do anymore. I'm guessing it should be in good shape by early next week assuming we don't get another soaker. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

ErieEye said:


> I'm curious, with the rain we received yesterday, how long it'll be before the vermilion river is fish able again? I know it turns into a muddy mess after a good rain just like all our farmland rivers do anymore. I'm guessing it should be in good shape by early next week assuming we don't get another soaker. What do you guys think? Thanks.


My guess would be Sunday if your fishing with bait and don't mind dirty water.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

ErieEye said:


> I'm curious, with the rain we received yesterday, how long it'll be before the vermilion river is fishable again? I know it turns into a muddy mess after a good rain just like all our farmland rivers do anymore. I'm guessing it should be in good shape by early next week assuming we don't get another soaker. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

There's a turbidity graph on the Vermilion flow gauge. I don't know the perfect number, but if go later in the week, make sure to pull the graph up and make a note for future references.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Turbidity about 22 conductivity above 500. You will catch fish. I prefer 20 or lower on turbidity and around 525 on conductivity. I hate dirty water.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Red thirty just gave up the ancient Chinese secret to the entire online community, V going to turn into the rocky with 10 guys at every hole soon. Mark my words


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

At least he didn't post a report on the Black River. . . . .


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Just admit it, you're wasting your time if you're fishing west of Cleveland. No numbers out that way

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

fishfray said:


> Just admit it, you're wasting your time if you're fishing west of Cleveland. No numbers out that way
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I just went 3/5 today on the maumee tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

connertrost said:


> I just went 3/5 today on the maumee tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's actually decent, coho or steelhead?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Never said it was the Black


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

fishfray said:


> Just admit it, you're wasting your time if you're fishing west of Cleveland. No numbers out that way
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Definitely not true.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

connertrost said:


> I just went 3/5 today on the maumee tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Maumee flowing over 37000 cfs today. ????


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

fishfray said:


> That's actually decent, coho or steelhead?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


2 steel one zombie kang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol am I the only guy who will sit and wait his turn... to fish a pocket after someone has pounded the life out of it...and catch a few fish...#slimmer


----------

